# EVent SILENT THUNDER 1st EV-Only Road and Drag Race Event @ Pacific Raceways!



## HPEV_llc (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's the short promo video for Silent Thunder which is just a few days away now! Don't miss it this Sep 6th! We have a huge variety of cars and some motorcycles already signed up and ALL - ELECTRIC!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t8ble57r24&feature=youtu.be


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

National Weather Service is calling for clear skies in the high 70's~low 80's. Bring your sunscreen and sunglasses!


----------

